# Jeff Bridges



## froggy (Dec 28, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qo-RDJb4W28[/ame]


Jeff Bridges is like the femine side of John Wayne


----------



## Sallow (Dec 28, 2010)

Feminine?

Jeff Bridges seems a bit more world weary then Wayne. I haven't seen the picture yet..but Jeff Bridges was a fine choice for the role. Wayne did a good job with it..but my favorite with Wayne was "The Shootist". He really showed some acting "chops" in that one.


----------



## froggy (Dec 28, 2010)

Bridges is a great actor but he just doesn't have the rugged tough character for this role.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 28, 2010)

It's a glorified Disney movie. But fun to watch.


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 28, 2010)

Coen Bros are great.

Bridges kicks ass all over Wanye.

I never liked him or thought he was all that great an actor.


----------



## Sallow (Dec 28, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Coen Bros are great.
> 
> Bridges kicks ass all over Wanye.
> 
> I never liked him or thought he was all that great an actor.



Wayne was a "re-actor" and great for most of the roles he took. You may not of liked him, but he had a very rugged charm and charisma that comes across on screen. That..and he was a pretty straight forward fellow. I saw him speak in front of a group of hostile college students on film. Although they were angry him in the beginning for the speech..the combination of self effacing antedotes and honest charm won them over. He really deserves his legendary status.


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 28, 2010)

I could never stand him


----------



## Sallow (Dec 28, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> I could never stand him



Have you seen "The Shootist"? Or "The Searchers"? Those are 2 extremely well done films that Wayne starred in..

You might just want to check them out.


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 28, 2010)

The shootest was the best thing he ever did.

It took him decades to play a part that thousands of actors could have played just as well


----------



## Kat (Dec 28, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> I could never stand him





Why?


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 28, 2010)

froggy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qo-RDJb4W28
> 
> 
> Jeff Bridges is like the femine side of John Wayne



Uh no, Jeff Bridges is hot, sweet and sexy.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Samson (Dec 28, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qo-RDJb4W28
> ...



I have been told by a number of people that I remind them of Jeff Bridges.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 28, 2010)

Samson said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > froggy said:
> ...



You don't, old man.


----------



## Samson (Dec 28, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...






Harpy


----------



## froggy (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_GCRFRcWxA[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pynxRRVBu74[/ame]


----------



## Samson (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## froggy (Dec 29, 2010)

Samson said:


>



thats was a good one, i liked it.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FpKrKlzV_A[/ame]


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0349E7kFEM[/ame]


----------



## Woyzeck (Dec 29, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> I could never stand him



I always preferred Clint Eastwood over Wayne myself. Eastwood always had the more impressive acting, and on top of that, directing too.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 30, 2010)

Sallow said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Coen Bros are great.
> ...



Anyone who was willing to show up on Laugh-In in a big bunny suit was alright by me.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 30, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0349E7kFEM



That movie is so good..


----------



## Sallow (Dec 30, 2010)

Woyzeck said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > I could never stand him
> ...



Much as I agree..each had their charms.


----------



## Sallow (Dec 30, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0349E7kFEM
> ...



The music was amazing.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 30, 2010)

Sallow said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I know, I couldn't stop thinking about the lyrics and the music.


----------



## Mr. Sauerkraut (Jan 4, 2011)

do you know [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Vanishing-Jeff-Bridges/dp/B0002IQLHQ"]this[/ame] movie? One of the most evil guys on screen was played by Jeff Bridges.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jan 4, 2011)

froggy said:


> Jeff Bridges is like the femine side of John Wayne



>

I like both Bridges and Wayne, but for different reasons.  One has to recognize that they come from two different eras in terms of film production.

It will be interesting to see Bridges play Roster Cogburn and it will be hard not to compare the two actors in the same role.  Oh well, just have to wait and see.  I'll be waiting until I can watch the movie for a total cost of about $10.00 - Pay Per View, Home Popcorn + Mt. Dew (  ).


*******************


If this is the Froggy I think it is, a big shout out.  Did our alliance ever corner the Deuterium market in Uni 12?  


>>>>


----------

